# Restaurant Photos



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all. Just finished a photo shoot for a restaurant and would love some C&C. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like the pics but I'm not so keen on the tilting.


----------



## astrostu (Feb 13, 2010)

Second two are fine, first two ... ACK! The food's going to fall over!  I've actually seen this a lot on food photos posted on this forum, where people seem to be tilting them at very high angles.  I don't understand why - is it an industry standard with which I'm just unfamiliar?  Seems to me if you need to tilt the food at dizzying angles to make it seem interesting, you haven't done a good enough job photographing it in the first place.  The food should speak for itself, not the camera tilt.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 13, 2010)

> I don't understand why - is it an industry standard with which I'm just unfamiliar?



I was talking to a photographer who did the Rower and Regatta cover photograph in 2009 May. It was a titled photograph, I ask him why; his response was along the lines of.

"Everyone does them flat, why not be different?"

True though isn't it? Regardless if it looks better its "different".


----------



## manicmike (Feb 13, 2010)

My only nit pick is the ice cream in the second one is hard to see because of the white background.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

I find that I'm much more drawn to the photo if there are interesting lines in there and they are tilted. I don't tilt all of the pictures of course....but I like it to have a distinct look as well.

I appreciate the comments.  I agree on the first shot that maybe level would've been better, but it doesn't bother me on the others.


----------

